
Ask HN: How do you make sure you get enough sleep every night? - justswim
I have a hard time going to bed on time at night because I always end up browsing the internet. What are your tips for getting a good night&#x27;s sleep every night?
======
gtvwill
Set an alarm half an hour before your target sleep time. When the alarm goes
off, save/shutdown all tech. Start bedtime routine.

Also protip to actually make this work, be quick as shit in reacting to the
alarm with your save/shutdown of programs. Don't give your brain/self a chance
to talk itself into "just one more article" or "Just till this articles done"
If its that interesting/important, you'll come back to it the next day and
finish it. If its lost to the ether, you probably didn't need it anyway. Get a
phone that can auto-on for alarms, turn that badboy off when you go to sleep
(or use scheduler to turn off).

